# 67/68 Coppertone fastback. Original.



## Jewelman13 (Jan 14, 2016)

Found an all "original" 1967 Schwinn fastback.  Purchased from the original owner who bought it brand new from a Schwinn shop back in 68. I looked over the whole bike and its seems all original... Except the seat.  The guy said that it came right out the box just as is... But to me the seat seems like it's from 69? One year only accessory?  Regardless it's gonna clean up real nice! Whatcha think?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jan 20, 2016)

Very nice. Looking for a copper 67 myself.


----------



## rusty63 (Jan 21, 2016)

Glad you are enjoying the bike.   You don't find many that are this original.

That seat is, from what I have seen, a 1-year-only deal in that color. It looks like an aged silverglow material, but it's actually not aged - it's a bit more gold than the regular 68 style seat that it resembles. I have seen a few of these, all on the 68-69 style pan which would make it available at the same time this bike was sold. Since that seat has obviously been on the bike for a long time, and the original owner told me that he never changed the seat, my best guess would be that the seat on this bike was damaged in shipping or something and so it got replaced before the bike was sold originally. Plus it looks so cool on a coppertone bike!

-Dan


----------

